# Need a trainer in Northern VA



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

looking for a trainer for my 11 month GSD 

or if anyone in the area could help me out id appreciate anyones suggestions


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

When I lived in Woodbridge, I trained with Robin Bennett and Coleen Pelar at All About Dogs in Woodbridge, Virginia, and would definitely recommend them for any pet dog training / CGC-prep type training.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

All About Dogs is an excellent training facility. 

Also check out www.backinthepack.com 

Good luck with your pup! You have a teenager on your hands right now and a lot of work in front of you!


----------

